# Testing Perth Water



## wobbly (22/12/15)

I have obtained a water report from the water corporation for the Thompsons Lake Supply but it is very broad brush detailing "Max and Mins" based on 6 monthly testing.

I would like to get a sample analysed to see how it actually compares with the Water Authority report

So who does water testing/anaylsis in Perth Southern Suburbs and how much does it cost

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## rude (22/12/15)

I've eliminated the need & bought an R/O unit


----------



## wobbly (22/12/15)

Rude

Where from?
How much did it cost?
What capacity in Liters per hour?

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## rude (24/12/15)

Sorry Wobbs just saw this
At work now think it was PSI water filters recomended from this site will check
It is 2 to 1 waste ratio, bit pricey but glad & stoked with it so far
Will get specs to you but fills pretty quick I do it a couple of days before & when Im brewing


----------



## VP Brewing (24/12/15)

I work in a laboratory in Victoria and we also have a lab in Perth near the airport. They will be able to test your water for you. Have to warn you that getting water analysed isn't cheap. 
Will probably cost you $150 or more just for calcium, magnesium, sulphate, sodium etc. 
If it was me, I would just go off the water report or do like Rude has done and put that money towards an RO unit.


----------



## wobbly (24/12/15)

For those/anyone interested Google put me onto "MPL Laboratories" in Hayden Court Myaree and they have indicted that it would cost $108 to test and report on the following

Ph, TDS, Sodium, Calcium (Ca), Magnesium (Mg), Sulphate (So4-s) , Bicarbonate, Total Alkalinity, Chloride, Total Hardness (CaCo3)

Cheers

Wobbly


----------

